# Filled my last tag



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful morning out and not even 10 minutes sitting had a group of 8 does come to me 40 yds .browning 12 gauge with 3 inch slug dropped her in her tracks also got to spend the day with my dad and son in the blind my dad hit one unfortunately it ran on the neighbors land and we don't have permission to retrieve it and my son's first time in the woods


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a memory that will last a lifetime right there! Three generations I the hunting blind is awesome to see!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Not able to knock on their door? Sucks to hit one and not be able to retrieve. Sounds like an enjoyable day with your fam!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Not able to knock on their door? Sucks to hit one and not be able to retrieve. Sounds like an enjoyable day with your fam!


There the type we really want to come on your property to retrieve a deer but u can't come on ours to


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ltroyer said:


> There the type we really want to come on your property to retrieve a deer but u can't come on ours to


That sucks.


----------

